# AL BOOT = ls : no such file or directory [RISOLTO]

## xveilsidex

ragazzi ho appena reinstallato gentoo minimale, ma al boot dopo la scritta "active mdev" mi esce scritto " ls : no such file or directory! come risolvo?"Last edited by xveilsidex on Mon Jan 21, 2008 12:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ragazzi ho appena reinstallato gentoo minimale, ma al boot dopo la scritta "active mdev" mi esce scritto " ls : no such file or directory! come risolvo?"

 

Ciao, 

Io così ad occhio, dopo un chroot e quindi dopo l'avvio tramite cd-rom, per prima cosa emergerei gentoolkit e poi lancerei un revdep-rebuild.

Se non risolvi con revdep-rebuild forse è il caso di provare con un bell'

```
emerge -e system
```

Ciao!    :Wink: 

----------

## xveilsidex

provato tutti e due i modi ma continua ad apparire questa odiosa scritta... anche se pare tutto funzioni a dovere.. QUALCHE IDEA?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> provato tutti e due i modi ma continua ad apparire questa odiosa scritta... anche se pare tutto funzioni a dovere.. QUALCHE IDEA?

 

Se non erro mdev dovrebbe dipendere da busybox, prova a installarlo di nuovo.

Magari è andato a farsi friggere qualche aggiornamento nella directory /etc.

Io controllerei anche se il file /bin/ls esiste. Ma sono sicuro di si.

Questo errore mi fa pensare a qualche errore negli script d'avvio

Ma sinceramente, non so bene cosa faccia questo mdev, sicuro che serva?

Se fai 

```
rc-update -s
```

compare mdev nella lista?

Se non compare bisognerebbe vedere chi lo chiama e se veramente serve.

Se compare io proverei a toglierlo e vedere cosa succede.

Però aspetta... non sono sicuro se questo errore sia dovuto proprio a mdev.

Se fai un dmesg, cosa compare ai margini dell'errore in questione?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   provato tutti e due i modi ma continua ad apparire questa odiosa scritta... anche se pare tutto funzioni a dovere.. QUALCHE IDEA? 
> 
> Se non erro mdev dovrebbe dipendere da busybox, prova a installarlo di nuovo.
> 
> Magari è andato a farsi friggere qualche aggiornamento nella directory /etc.
> ...

 

facendo rc-update -s non appare nessun mdev.

ho gia' provato a spulciare i log di dmesg ma non appare niente di strano tranne per :

Using IPI No-Shortucut mode

Marking TSC unstable due to : TSC halts in idles.

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c : unable to openrtc device (rtc0 )

Ma penso non sia questo il problema!  Potrebbe essere udev ?   xkè quando ho installato il sistem minimale ho aggiornato tutto word e system per avere un sistema gia' aggiornato!

----------

## fbcyborg

A me la questione sembra alquanto strana....

Scusa, ma anche se non c'entra nulla, potresti dirmi che processore è quello in questione e che stage hai utilizzato? (a parte stage 1 o 2 o 3, mi riferisco all'architettura)

----------

## xveilsidex

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> A me la questione sembra alquanto strana....
> 
> Scusa, ma anche se non c'entra nulla, potresti dirmi che processore è quello in questione e che stage hai utilizzato? (a parte stage 1 o 2 o 3, mi riferisco all'architettura)

 

ho come  processore centrino duo e ho scaricato lo stage i686!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   A me la questione sembra alquanto strana....
> 
> Scusa, ma anche se non c'entra nulla, potresti dirmi che processore è quello in questione e che stage hai utilizzato? (a parte stage 1 o 2 o 3, mi riferisco all'architettura) 
> 
> ho come  processore centrino duo e ho scaricato lo stage i686!

 

Ok, allora non è quello che pensavo. Io una volta feci l'errore di scaricare uno stage i386 per metterlo su un processore Duron ed ho avuto un sacco di casini.

prova a riemergere coreutils.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*    *fbcyborg wrote:*   A me la questione sembra alquanto strana....
> 
> Scusa, ma anche se non c'entra nulla, potresti dirmi che processore è quello in questione e che stage hai utilizzato? (a parte stage 1 o 2 o 3, mi riferisco all'architettura) 
> 
> ho come  processore centrino duo e ho scaricato lo stage i686! 
> ...

 

Ora sto ricompilando il kernel ke avevo prima della formattazione. Provo a vedere se sia problema di aggiornamento kernel... cmq grazie per la tua disponibilita' fbcyborg!  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora sto ricompilando il kernel ke avevo prima della formattazione. Provo a vedere se sia problema di aggiornamento kernel... cmq grazie per la tua disponibilita' fbcyborg! 

 

Ma figurati!  :Wink: 

Magari è una stupidaggine. Magari prova con questo kernel poi con l'ultima release disponibile della 2.6.23, vedi un po' che succede. All fine basta che risolvi!  :Very Happy: 

Ah, sennò bisogna andare alla ricerca dell'initscript che produce quell'output, e quì forse si fa dura. Il fatto è che magari è un aggironamento dei files in /etc andato a male. Magari lancia anche un dispatch-conf.

----------

## xveilsidex

nemmeno sto kernel ha risolto i miei problemi.. come posso vedere da quale script dipende quel comando al boot?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> nemmeno sto kernel ha risolto i miei problemi.. come posso vedere da quale script dipende quel comando al boot?

 

Dunque... in questo preciso istante non sono sicurissimo di come si debba fare in pratica, ma quello che cercherei di fare é un grep 'ls : no such file or directory!' per ogni file in /etc/init.d/ ... 

Penso che il comando sia questo:

```
grep -r 'ls : no such file or directory!' /etc/init.d/
```

Io l'ho provato ma nel mio caso non mi ha restituito nulla..

----------

## xveilsidex

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   nemmeno sto kernel ha risolto i miei problemi.. come posso vedere da quale script dipende quel comando al boot? 
> 
> Dunque... in questo preciso istante non sono sicurissimo di come si debba fare in pratica, ma quello che cercherei di fare é un grep 'ls : no such file or directory!' per ogni file in /etc/init.d/ ... 
> 
> Penso che il comando sia questo:
> ...

 

niente nemmeno questo! uff.. ho provato anche a vedere se era udev il problema ma niente  :Sad:  ho trovato un su di un forum il mio stesso problema.. il problema è ke è scritto in russo e io i caratteri cirillici non li ho mai imparati a scuola poi non so tu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*    *xveilsidex wrote:*   nemmeno sto kernel ha risolto i miei problemi.. come posso vedere da quale script dipende quel comando al boot? 
> 
> Dunque... in questo preciso istante non sono sicurissimo di come si debba fare in pratica, ma quello che cercherei di fare é un grep 'ls : no such file or directory!' per ogni file in /etc/init.d/ ... 
> 
> Penso che il comando sia questo:
> ...

 

No, neanche io.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xveilsidex

@fbcyborg dunque il russo non lo so però ho trovato un anima pia che conosceva l'inglese ( ke fortuna  :Razz:  )  e mi ha spiegato il motivo di quell'errore :   AL BOOT DELLA NOSTRA  GENTOO BOX , DOPO "ACVTIVATING MDEV "  , ESCE SCRITTO "ls : : No such file or directory " questo errore appare a chi ha compilato il kernel con genkernel , quindi molto probabilmente c'e' qualcosa che non va nello script di genkernel.. SE IL KERNEL è COMPILATO A MANINA    L'ERRORE SCOMPARE!  Però il tizio mi ha spiegato che quell'errore a quanto pare non causa alcun danno infatti lui lo chiama a _non fatal_ error

----------

## fbcyborg

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> @fbcyborg dunque il russo non lo so però ho trovato un anima pia che conosceva l'inglese ( ke fortuna  )  e mi ha spiegato il motivo di quell'errore :   AL BOOT DELLA NOSTRA  GENTOO BOX , DOPO "ACVTIVATING MDEV "  , ESCE SCRITTO "ls : : No such file or directory " questo errore appare a chi ha compilato il kernel con genkernel , quindi molto probabilmente c'e' qualcosa che non va nello script di genkernel.. SE IL KERNEL è COMPILATO A MANINA    L'ERRORE SCOMPARE!  Però il tizio mi ha spiegato che quell'errore a quanto pare non causa alcun danno infatti lui lo chiama a _non fatal_ error

 

Ah! Bene!

Vedi non ci pensavo nemmeno che tu avessi utilizzato genkernel. Io sinceramente non l'ho mai usato e perciò non mi poteva venire in mente.

L'importante è che tu abbia capito di chi è la colpa!

----------

